
A New Way to Work: Futurist Insights to 2025 and Beyond [pdf] - protomyth
http://www-01.ibm.com/software/collaboration/ebook2015/Futurists.pdf
======
_random_
"Robot" \- 0 matches found.

"AI " \- 0 matches found.

"millennial" \- 26 matches found.

'nuff said?

